
Every color has its beautiful name - moevis
https://moevis.github.io/color-tale/
======
moevis
These days I got names of colors in different languages from this website:
[http://htmlcss.jp/color/china.html](http://htmlcss.jp/color/china.html). I
surprisingly found that the name of colors are full of beauty. So I wrote a
tool to extract dominated colors from an image, and name them.

